# Tug leash



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Anney, one of the guys on the big dog forum was raving over this leash which is chewproof and the website says it's flexible. Might be worth a look.
http://www.muttgear.net/


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have three like that! I love that way of rewarding, and they always stop when I ask. I use a Nylon leash- a plain black one. Leather just can't stand up to the abuse! I don't think a black leash looks too bad.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Case in point


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey, I recognize that place! We did an Alston seminar and that's where Fisher had both his debut and retirement from the UKC breed ring -- 2 days, 4 shows, 3 BIS 
I'll check out the muttgear web too, thanks!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a leather leash that's done quite well withstanding tug. I tend to double it up at the handle end when we play.

As an alternative, wander by an agility trial that has vendors and check out the ones that are nylon in the center, but have thick fleece braided with. They're very popular for tugging around here.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's another idea. The lady that has this site is a BMD breeder and active in carting etc. Her products are guaranteed, even against chewing and I bet she could make whatever you need. http://www.allthingsbiothane.com/Index.htm


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Clean run has some fluffy ones: 

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=149

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=138&ParentCat=149


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey go to www.myrope.com you can even customize the leash...this one has been reccomended to me by OTCH trainers for their young pups...I have yet to get my own..but they are easy to manage and not too clunky. Let us know what you end up with!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey thanks Caryn for the link! I like the look of those. I hate to pay $7 shipping for an $11 leash, so I think I'll wait until I can afford to order a few of them.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I make my own "tugging leashes" from fleece and the whatchamacalit you connect to the collar. I cut three fairly thick lengths of fleece, loop them through the whatchamacalit and braid them. You get a strong, flexible leash for training and playing and can make them as long or as short as you want for well under $5 per. I am totally not crafty and if I can make them anyone can!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

PS--lots of people use different leashes to train than for competing. Don't worry about what the training ones look like!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Genuine Dog Gear has different types of tug leashes, some not so bulky.

http://www.genuinedoggear.com/dog_leashes.html


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is the one I have used (yes the same one) for about 15 years. It took this Forum to help me find a new one-just because I thought it would be time, not because it has worn out. It is not bulky in the least and they do love to play with it. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=63205


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Hey thanks Caryn for the link! I like the look of those. I hate to pay $7 shipping for an $11 leash, so I think I'll wait until I can afford to order a few of them.


 
Ouch...I didn't realize they were THAT much for shipping..but yeah I liked the looks of them at the seminar that I went to! =]


----------



## Bryana (Nov 19, 2008)

http://rushtotug.weebly.com/products.html

A little pricey but mine is holding up VERY well. I love it.


----------

